# An Essay Contest



## Sunshine (Jan 23, 2012)

How about an essay contest?  Start an essay thread for a topic.  That thead stays closed for a few days to give time to write it.  Each person writes the essay.  The thread opens for a couple of days for posting them.  No argument.  No rebuttal.  Just essays.  On say a topic like 'Talk Is Cheap.'  Or watever would make a good essay.

Anybody wanna play?


----------



## derk (Jan 23, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> How about an essay contest?  Start an essay thread for a topic.  That thead stays closed for a few days to give time to write it.  Each person writes the essay.  The thread opens for a couple of days for posting them.  No argument.  No rebuttal.  Just essays.  On say a topic like 'Talk Is Cheap.'  Or watever would make a good essay.
> 
> Anybody wanna play?



Thats cool! How long whats the word limit? Can we post pictures? How will they be judged? Can we get inventive with the topic can it border on tastefully erotic? And humor are we allowed to make you laugh can it be, damned funny honey?
I say we write the first essay on sunshine and we commemorate it to you for coming up with the idea. This could be fun.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/50677-life-chance-eternity.html


----------



## editec (Jan 24, 2012)

Depending on the topic, I'll play.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

derk said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > how about an essay contest?  Start an essay thread for a topic.  That thead stays closed for a few days to give time to write it.  Each person writes the essay.  The thread opens for a couple of days for posting them.  No argument.  No rebuttal.  Just essays.  On say a topic like 'talk is cheap.'  or watever would make a good essay.
> ...



omg!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> How about an essay contest?  Start an essay thread for a topic.  That thead stays closed for a few days to give time to write it.  Each person writes the essay.  The thread opens for a couple of days for posting them.  No argument.  No rebuttal.  Just essays.  On say a topic like 'Talk Is Cheap.'  Or watever would make a good essay.
> 
> Anybody wanna play?



Essay:
Phylosophy
I'm right, you're wrong, just because I say so.

Sources:
Me


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 24, 2012)

Here is one I posted on another forum.  It really did come out of a dream:



> 1.	One morning around Christmas a year or so ago, I awoke out of a dream, and realized these people had been with me in my dreams.
> 
> The Ghost of Christmas Past
> 
> ...



I wish others would post things they have written.  I think there is some talent going to waste amidst all the arguing and bickering.


----------



## derk (Jan 25, 2012)

The patriot act was the consequence by us to have a watchful and vigilant tool to strengthen the security of our nation. Those steps formed the first sets of responses to the larger issue we still face. How to deal with radical religious extremist violence now that its an AMERICAN wound. The continued onslaught of cowardly attacks against us will show the character of this nation; to bring peace through strength. 

These days are trying and filled with an inner strife that we face together as one people. Black and white alike know of their struggles and the new challenges they face as Americans since the election of the first black American as President. That may be seen by outsiders as a weakness of values for us. Yet we see it as internal to the workings of a fledgling system whereby men of different races coexist, in a series of trials both civil and political that they have fought for and won against each other to govern this country. That freedom of association is what helps, America Keep rising. From the ashes of slavery and the tragedy of the Twin Towers helping us to overcome our national adversity for the common good of the country.

As fellow citizens we can look to the promise of tomorrow by coming together as a nation when we are threatened with the loss of our freedoms. 
The issues facing us in 2012, can unite us and liven not dampen the spirit and will to in the simplest of ways maintain our heritage. Finding commonality among those less able to resist the call of one nation, one people who come together under an idea that gives us a unique identity and keeps America rising.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't have a lot of time right now, aside from work I am working on a photography project back to the seventies so I'll post old stuff lost in the bits and bytes of the web.

August 06, 1965

We are driving through Charleston and they are yelling ****** lover and some are cheering or just gawking and mom looks anxious but defiant while the driver risks his life and tries to keep eyes on road and roofs and the truck in front of us is there only in case there is a bomb - daddy called me into his den Luci Baines he always used those words when there was trouble he'd offer advice I was youngest a bit wily he told me things to keep me from trouble for he knew youth thinks of itself - he told how people needed help lots of people so Luci Baines I want you always whomever you meet to ask three people three things that concern them - the train ride across the south mommy said we cannot neglect the south the people they risked everything and along the train some shouted things we betrayed them - daddy says some will lose their livelihood because they voted and mommy said but we can't forget the south even when we feared - daddy took me with him that August day when they signed it and the people in the south shouted - and all across the country as he ran I asked three people three things and he always wanted to know for on that August day he said this will change things for lots of people and in two thousand eight my daddy's....


I think LBJ was one of the great presidents in spite of the screw up in Nam. This was prompted after watching a few minutes of his daughters on cspan on July 4th. How America has changed and yet is still fighting the same imaginary battles.


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2012)

OK, I'll help out here.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 26, 2012)

This will make you curse, think, or toss, read if patience or maybe as a sleep aide. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/writing/103530-fact-paradox-and-random-musings.html#post4213979


"If you only read the books that everyone else is reading, you can only think what everyone else is thinking."  Haruki Murakami


----------



## derk (Jan 28, 2012)

What&#8217;s with the unchanging seasons? We go from summer to fall and nature decides she&#8217;s frigid and won&#8217;t put out any more to turn the next season. Where in the hell is winter? I expected cold snowy and blustery days with gloomy overcast clouds that hang low and ominous shadowing  the morning from the afternoon and making each day seem relatively the same. Instead I get sunshine, and sunshine an more freakin sunshine. Worth repeating -Sun fricken shine. Enough already! I want my school closings and power outages. And those frequent updates about the weather and the winter weather advisories from the national weather service.

The only updates scrolling along the bottom of my TV lately are about the republican debates or some trendy news worthy item. _Brewer on the skewer and grilled by Obama. Showdown at the terminal Rand vs. The Man. Romney Newtered in South Carolina. _
You just don&#8217;t know what ya got till you loose it. Never thought I would say this, but I miss Winter! Its definitely possible to get to much of a good thing especially when your anticipating a change in the seasons and notta, nairy a thing happens. We  just  ended up with one big  ass fall stretching from late September into early February. I guess its best to keep a positive attitude though. Maybe the Spring will  be overcast and gloomy? With lots of storms and cold chilly nights, and hardly any warm sunny days. Yeah just think. I feel better already!


----------



## johnstardling (Feb 27, 2012)

So is the Essay Writing Thread Open yet?


----------



## jenniferdave (Jun 25, 2012)

I am waiting for the thread to be opened for essay writing folks....


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 25, 2012)

jenniferdave said:


> I am waiting for the thread to be opened for essay writing folks....



Just write whatever.

Here's a piece from my collection of odd thoughts.

Polygamy

Tongue in cheek - Every man's dream is polygamy. A trophy wife for nights out on the town. A professor wife so she can wow the other macho men with her knowledge. A big strong wife to work on the house and car. A green thumb wife so the garden and yard are beautiful. A gourmand wife for cooking. A housekeeper wife for you guessed it. A wife who doesn't have a headache every night. A wife to talk to and tell you how great you are. A church going wife to pray for you? A doctor wife to make sure you are healthy. A psychiatrist wife to analyze you. A lawyer wife to defend you. A walking wife for those times when you want to walk with someone. A wife who listens to you. A wife who accepts you for who you are. A masseuse wife, oh honey that feels so good.  A wife you can brag is just great. Did I miss any? By the way I married one who has all these traits. Fingers crossed and toes too.


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 25, 2012)

With the Olympics coming up, here's another old piece.

The Olympics for City kids

I'm sorry but for those of us who grew up in the city high diving just wasn't a possibility. So maybe we need an Olympics for kids who grew up in the city. I offer all these great games as a start. I'm sure others can name their favorites.

Number one, down hill go cart racing, any park or industrial park hill or even hilly street will do, gravity is only requirement. Our go cart parts were picked from the trash and made up of broken baby carriages or old wagons. The frame was lumber from old doors or discarded 2 by 4's from construction sites. This was great fun, no motor, only guts and friction brakes. Our feet often served as that friction, and rolling off was sometimes a good idea.

Why isn't this in the Olympics is the question? Rowing is there, but geez we were way ahead of them, we used car tubes to navigate the polluted city creeks, sometimes old doors worked, so ask yourself, why isn't inner tube racing in polluted water in the Olympics?

And how about stick ball with pimple balls, they were white rubber balls and mom's old broom stick was the bat. To this day I cannot pick up a rounded stick and not get a sense for how it would work in our summer school yard games. When the pimple ball lost too much air we cut it in half and played half ball. I wonder if any still rest on high roofs.

Sometimes we drew strike zones on school walls, sometimes not, one swing was an out that made for quick skill, a sharp eye, and quick turnover of innings. Indoor outdoor doesn't matter. Judges at the Olympics could easily comment on such an uncomplicated and quick moving game. Half ball, folks, you haven't lived till you have played half ball. Cut a rubber hollow ball in half and start practicing now.

Oh, and the rules! Great rules. That window is in bounds that street line is out and over that wire is a home run. Boy, how I miss the simplicity. The corporate world would hate a return to this sort of game.

Well anyway I am hoping maybe someday some of these great games will be included, I look forward to whistle sound of the cut hose spinning through space destined for a sharp eye and a quick stick bat. Home run, one nutt-in.

Hose ball, who hasn't played hose play? Blow on the top of a soda bottle and you know that sound.

And did I mention step ball or that other great game requiring perfect aim and dexterity, wire ball. Those were the days. It hit the wire, no, it didn't, take overs. As for high diving, boring.


----------



## Peach (Jun 25, 2012)

Topic: The need for Lateral Thinking Puzzles on USMB

I love 'em, cannot find more books, and want to read more.


----------



## derk (Jun 26, 2012)

johnstardling said:


> So is the Essay Writing Thread Open yet?





jenniferdave said:


> I am waiting for the thread to be opened for essay writing folks....


Whats up?


----------

